# Starting Martial arts



## morgan8311 (Jul 3, 2015)

I am starting martial arts after ages of researching and procrastinating. I am looking for general protection but also able to dominate and give some damage if needed.

From monday my martial arts schedule will be -
Monday - Aikido class 2 hours
Tuesday - Aikido class 2 hours
Wednesday - Parkour private lesson 1 hour
Thursday - Aikido class 2 hours
Friday - Aikido class 2 hours
Saturday - Wing chun private 1 hour
Sunday - off

I will practice all arts daily as well as going to the gym (I'm on summer break)

I know Parkour is a martial art by the way, i just thought it was relevant for fitness/body control.

Im a complete beginner in all, How long do you think it will take before i become effective at each?
Is this enough to get a good start?

Thank you


----------



## Jenna (Jul 3, 2015)

Good for you investing all this effort -and probably cash- to get your self trained.  Can I ask please what is your inspiration or motivation for all of this intensive simultaneous training of multiple disciplines?

Welcome to MT btw


----------



## Dinkydoo (Jul 3, 2015)

My honest opinion, as an absolute beginner, there is too much variety in there and not enough time for solo practice in order to become proficient in each of the arts. You'll definitely need to increase practice time of your Wing Chun if you want to get good at it. 

I can't comment on everyone elses training but I feel like I really need those hours a week where I'm practicing technique by myself; I see it as one of the most important parts of my solo practice (I also do loads of fitness and conditioning too). 

I'd also suggest that (without knowing exactly how your Aikido classes are structured) that you should have a day or two where fitness - flexibility, cardio, strength...etc - are priority.

My advice would be if you want to keep the variety - training 3 different skill sets - then you should portion training time more equally, I would also try to make room for solo practice and fitness/conditioning - e.g. have a day a week where you do some strength exercises and go for a run/do rounds on a heavy bag, then another where you focus purely on developing good technique.

In the beginning, developing good technique is probably the highest priority.


----------



## morgan8311 (Jul 3, 2015)

Jenna said:


> Good for you investing all this effort -and probably cash- to get your self trained.  Can I ask please what is your inspiration or motivation for all of this intensive simultaneous training of multiple disciplines?
> 
> Welcome to MT btw



At the start it was just being able to protect my self/people around me should i need to but then it is now also about the physical and mental control that comes with martial arts.


----------



## morgan8311 (Jul 3, 2015)

Dinkydoo said:


> My honest opinion, as an absolute beginner, there is too much variety in there and not enough time for solo practice in order to become proficient in each of the arts. You'll definitely need to increase practice time of your Wing Chun if you want to get good at it.
> 
> I can't comment on everyone elses training but I feel like I really need those hours a week where I'm practicing technique by myself; I see it as one of the most important parts of my solo practice (I also do loads of fitness and conditioning too).
> 
> ...



I would love to do more Wing chun but I've tried all the sifus in my area and only one seems to be really passionate and able with wing chun and he is only available on saturdays. Ive been going to the gym (originally training for powerlifting) for 2 years and its still a main priority. But with the heavy bag work, what kind of work, just hitting it as hard as i can or?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 3, 2015)

welcome to the forum and the best of luck with your training


----------



## Dinkydoo (Jul 3, 2015)

morgan8311 said:


> I would love to do more Wing chun but I've tried all the sifus in my area and only one seems to be really passionate and able with wing chun and he is only available on saturdays. Ive been going to the gym (originally training for powerlifting) for 2 years and its still a main priority. But with the heavy bag work, what kind of work, just hitting it as hard as i can or?



1 hours worth of tuition per week is enough (as a minimum), I meant that you're going to have to put in more time training what you've been shown in class every week to supplement the time spent with your teacher - a solo fundamentals session for a Wing Chun beginner might consist of practicing Siu Nim Tao, basic footwork, Tan Sau, Pak Sau, Bong Sau and Chain Punching. I'm not sure your current weekly schedule allows for that but this is the sort of thing that is required, if you are serious about getting good at Wing Chun (and that's just in the beginning!). You have a lot of Aikdo classes every week, maybe you could reduce them a little to make room for some solo practice if you really want to learn both arts simultaneously.

In terms of heavy bag work and I guess, all of your training, it really depends on what your goals are - for instance, sparring and competition fighting are priorities of mine, so i need to really train to have the kind of endurance that this requires. If you're looking to get fighting fit then I would suggest 3 - 5 minute rounds where each round you have a general focus - speed, knockout power, footwork, setups for head kicks...etc - and try to adhere to that for the round whilst you practice the techniques you've learned in class. Repeat a few times with a little break inbetween rounds (30 seconds is okay) until you're really tired.....then try to do one more  Even if you aren't looking to fight for any prolonged period of time, just doing timed rounds practicing your techniques shadow boxing or against a bag without stopping until the round ends, will help to develop your skill whilst improving fitness.

If you really want to push your fitness you can do things like 20 20 20 bag burns: 20 punches (fast), 10 kicks each side, 10 knees each side - then move down to 18 punches, 9 kicks/knees each side and then 16 punches, 8 kicks/knees (you get the point).....down to zero. Those types of burns are horrible though, trust me! 

If you let us know what your training goals are then maybe myself and other posters can provide more specific guidance around what you could do to help get you there.

Welcome to Martial Talk by the way!


----------



## Dinkydoo (Jul 3, 2015)

Also, hitting a bag/pad/kick shield properly is very important. So in the beginning "hitting as hard as I can" should definitely come after, hitting the bag with good form. 

Technique before speed, speed before power, power before endurance is what I was taught.


----------



## marques (Jul 3, 2015)

It is too much!! 

You're trying too hard. Training hard does not work (Kim Collins). *Go slowly and patiently.* I mean, 4*2h Aikido (or ONE other) is enough to start. Then you can set commitments more wisely, and absorb more training hours without overtraining.

And you're asking how much time to 'the end' (_become effective_)! Think about progressing every year, for the rest of your life.


----------



## marques (Jul 3, 2015)

marques said:


> It is too much!!
> 
> You're trying too hard. Training hard does not work (Kim Collins). *Go slowly and patiently.* I mean, 4*2h Aikido (or ONE other) is enough to start. Then you can set commitments more wisely, and absorb more training hours without overtraining.
> 
> And you're asking how much time to 'the end' (_become effective_)! Think about progressing every year, for the rest of your life.


Correction: I mean, *2**2h Aikido (or ONE other) is enough to start.


----------



## dcj0524 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'd cut out 2 aikido classes and use those 2 days for reviewing material and training as dinkydoo suggests. You'll definitely want to practice your wing chun more since you get such limited class time with it. 

On a side note how is that parlour class?  I never heard of such a thing,  when I did parkour it was 100% freestyle with a friend. I imagine they teach you breakfall techniqes and good form

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------

